# Idee Fußheizung Wakü



## jday (11. September 2013)

*Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Hallo liebe Comm,
da es bald wieder kalt wird, überlege ich mir gerade, ob ich das warme Wasser vom PC nicht sinnvoll nutzen könnte. Da ich bei mir im Zimmer kalte Füße bekomme, hab ich mir gedacht, einen Fußplateau zu bauen. 

Die Fußflächengröße: 30x40 cm
Material: Aluprofiltechnik - Aluprofil 30 schwarz-Alu-profil-Designprofil_profil_aluminium_alu_Profil 30 x 30 3N _Strebenprofil_systemprofil_solarprofil_Modellbau_Maschinenbauprofil_Aluprofil_Aquarium_Gestellbau_Unterschrank_verbinder_verbindungstechnik_Modell
Als Fußauflage Riffelblech.

Mein Problem ist es, was kann ich gegen das verrutschen tun? ( Schläuche sollen nicht abreißen)  Idee: Kupferrohere als Verbindung zwischen Rechner und Fußwärmer?

Als Sys habe ich: Heizwell und 7970 HD
Pumpe: thermaltake P600 ( wird wohl zu schwach sein)


----------



## Nighthunter (11. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Ich will dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber wie hoch ist die Temperatur deiner Wakü ? 
Bedenke die eigene Körpertemperatur. Wenn die Wakü darunter liegt, wird die Fußbodenheizung eher zum Gegenteil.


----------



## SaschaBr (11. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Wasserkühlung als Fußwärmer ... Manch einer kommt auf Ideen... 
Rohre würde ich dafür auf keinen Fall verwenden. Die Gefahr, dass diese durch biegen an den Verbindungsstellen undicht werden, wäre mir zu groß. Ich würde stattdessen hochflexible (Stahl)gewebeschläuche nehmen, und den Fußwärmer mit Antirutschmatten oder so etwas gegen verrutschen sichern.

Aber, bringt es das? Wie warm wird denn das Wasser?


----------



## santos (11. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

ich würde das noch ganz anders machen. Es gibt am Markt finnische Wollsocken sind tierisch warm, bei extremer Kälte lohnen auch Hausschuhe mit Pelz.


----------



## Deimos (11. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Geile Idee 

Allerdings muss ich mich den Vorrednern anschliessen, so wirklich warm werden Radiatoren ja in der Regel kaum, entsprechend dürfte der Wärmeeffekt wohl kaum vorhanden sein...


----------



## jday (11. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*



Nighthunter schrieb:


> Ich will dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber wie hoch ist die Temperatur deiner Wakü ?
> Bedenke die eigene Körpertemperatur. Wenn die Wakü darunter liegt, wird die Fußbodenheizung eher zum Gegenteil.


 
Im halbaktiven Modus 36 Grad ( Lüfter bei 4V) , die Fußbodentemperatur liegt bei 18 Grad , also Fußwärmer ist vielleicht das falsche Wort , eher "freeze foot protection" :p
Eventuell könnte ich das ganze Ding dann vollkommen passiv rödeln lassen.



SaschaBr schrieb:


> Rohre  würde ich dafür auf keinen Fall verwenden. Die Gefahr, dass diese durch  biegen an den Verbindungsstellen undicht werden, wäre mir zu groß. Ich  würde stattdessen hochflexible (Stahl)gewebeschläuche nehmen, und den  Fußwärmer mit Antirutschmatten oder so etwas gegen verrutschen sichern.


 Auf Stahlfelx bin ich nicht gekommen , gute Idee, mir ist gerad eingefallen, dass ich die Schreibtischbeine als Fixierung nehmen könnte, oder zumindest, nen Anschlussdurchbruch


----------



## ucap (11. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Lass einfach die schläuche lang genug und leg sie in einer schlaufe das selbst wenn du irgendwas verrutscht noch genug spiel hast


----------



## Combi (11. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

warum so schwer`?
leg nen mora 3 auf den boden,ein flies drüber,damit die lamellen nich die füße zerfetzen und gut.
das ding hat 3 kühlreihen parallel,und etliche anschlüsse.
damit haste warme füsse.
aber erst alle lüfter ausm case ausbauen,damit das ding auch was wärmer wird..


----------



## 991jo (12. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Ich hatte ne Zeit lang meinen Radi neben dem Gehäuse aufm Boden liegen, war ganz angenehm nen leicht warmen Luftstrom zu bekommen.


----------



## jday (15. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Ich werde es in Angriff nehmen, aber erst Anfang Oktober, Bilder folgen :>


----------



## VJoe2max (15. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Willst du das Wasser durch das Zentralloch der Alu-Profile leiten? Wenn ja, bedenke bitte das Korrosionsproblem, dass du dir damit einhandelst. Die Korrosionsprodukte des sich auflösenden Aluminiums werden sich in den Komponenten deiner Wakü wiederfinden, wenn du nicht wenigstens mit sehr gutem Korrosionsschutz in höherer als üblicher Dosierung entgegenwirkst.


----------



## Schelmiii (15. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Wie wäre es mit einer Miniaturversion einer Fußbodenheizung?
Also die originale Verschlauchung/ Verrohrung einer normalen Fußbodenheizung in einem Gestell möglichst großflächig verteilen und dann mit einer dünnen Schicht Estrich eingießen.
Je nach Optik dann noch dein gewünschtes Riffelblech drauf oder einfach farbig mit einer Rolle anstreichen.
Sollte nicht zu teuer sein und dürfte nur an der Verbindung zwischen Fußbodenrohren und PC-Kreislauf minimale Probleme machen. (Sprich, was für Adapter?)
Am besten ist es, wenn du mit hoher Wassertemperatur fährst und der Fußwärmer als erstes nach den Wärmequellen kommt, dann hast du noch einmal ein paar Grad mehr.


----------



## huberei (16. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

finde die idee super!

und dass man keine 37° braucht um warme füsse zu erhalten, sollte wohl jedem klar sein. alleine schon eine bodenheizung die 25° warm ist, reicht normalerweise locker aus, um an den füssen nicht zu frieren.


----------



## Rabauke (16. September 2013)

Schade finde grad drn link nicht aber im  aqua computer forum hat das vor jahren mal jemand gebaut und war auch recht zufrieden mit der Wirkung!


----------



## Feleos (16. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*



huberei schrieb:


> finde die idee super!
> 
> und dass man keine 37° braucht um warme füsse zu erhalten, sollte wohl jedem klar sein. alleine schon eine bodenheizung die 25° warm ist, reicht normalerweise locker aus, um an den füssen nicht zu frieren.


 
Seh ich ebenso. Im Normalfall haben füße sowieso nicht mehr als 30°, wobei ich hier von dem normalzustand ohne haussschuhe oder im bett ausgehe. Ein Mora halte ich hier wie Combi in post #8 als am geeignetsten, zumal es wohl auch die einfachste lösung ist. Drauf stellen sollte man sich hier allerdings nicht, wenn man da nicht noch ein extra gitter zur stabilisierung drüber legt


----------



## nemetona (17. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Hier findest du sicher auch einige Tips bzw. Anregungen zu dem Thema:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/31039-fussbodenradi.html


----------



## Ratskrone (17. September 2013)

Wenn Lüfter dran sind denke ich auch das es eher kalte Füße gibt.


----------



## rumor (17. September 2013)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Miniaturversion einer Fußbodenheizung?
> Also die originale Verschlauchung/ Verrohrung einer normalen Fußbodenheizung in einem Gestell möglichst großflächig verteilen und dann mit einer dünnen Schicht Estrich eingießen.
> Je nach Optik dann noch dein gewünschtes Riffelblech drauf oder einfach farbig mit einer Rolle anstreichen.
> Sollte nicht zu teuer sein und dürfte nur an der Verbindung zwischen Fußbodenrohren und PC-Kreislauf minimale Probleme machen. (Sprich, was für Adapter?)
> Am besten ist es, wenn du mit hoher Wassertemperatur fährst und der Fußwärmer als erstes nach den Wärmequellen kommt, dann hast du noch einmal ein paar Grad mehr.



Das wird eher nicht funktionieren.
Mit nem 10er verlegeabstand und 35 grad Wassertemperatur kommste mit viel viel durchfluss auf 26 grad oberflachentemperatur.
Wenn das wirklich interessant ist stell ich gerne mal nen link zu was passenderem rein 
Ohne Estrich  dafür mit verbundrohren . Ne Mords Pumpe brauchste dann trotzdem.
Vielleicht ne weiche o.ä. Zum entkoppeln?
Gruß


----------



## jday (18. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Danke für eure Teilnahme!

Das mit dem Estrich ist ansich eine gute Idee, allerdings habe ich Parkettfußboden ;< . Ich habe gestern ein wenig rumgesucht  was sinnvolles basteln kann und bin auf folgendes ( im Anhang ) gestoßen.

Es entspricht quasi meiner Vorstellung, ich werde es ein wenig anwinkeln, eventuell mit einer Wippe und die Bögen enger legen, ich denke das könnte funktionieren


----------



## rumor (18. September 2013)

Da bekommste ein Problem mit der Verteilung der Wärme...

Schonmal dran gedacht sowas http://www.roth-werke.de/roth-ger/912.htm unter den Schreibtisch zu stellen?
Die teile sind für Temperaturen ab 35 grad Vorlauf ausgelegt, eine Platte Rigips drauf und du wirst ne mollig Warme Höhle bekommen.
Zudem kannste damit je m² gute 60 Watt ableiten (bei mittlerer übertemperatur von ca 13 grad), was aber eher zweitrangig für dich sein dürfte.
Ich würde dir aber zwecks regelbarkeit usw. Empfehlen diesen "Kreislauf" hydraulisch zu entkoppeln und dann extra zu regeln. Dadurch könntest du auch etwa durch schnellkupplungen oder absperrventile  im Sommer die "Heizung" außer betrieb nehmen.

Als Projekt bestimmt ganz lustig


----------



## Laudian (18. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*



Nighthunter schrieb:


> Bedenke die eigene Körpertemperatur. Wenn die Wakü darunter liegt, wird die Fußbodenheizung eher zum Gegenteil.


 
Da hat wohl jemand in Physik nicht aufgepasst. Die Wasserkühlung gibt exakt soviel Wärme ab, wie von Prozessor und/oder Grafikkarte produziert wird. Du hälst ja deine Füße nicht ins Wasser. Das Problem ist nicht die Temperatur des Wassers. Der PC wird im Idle einfach nicht genug Energie abgeben als dass man das an den Füßen wirklich merkt.


----------



## rumor (18. September 2013)

Wenn die Bodentemperatur deutlich mehr als 6 grad über Raumtemperatur liegt kann das sogar schädlich sein.
Nachzulesen in der Norm die mir gerade nicht einfällt


----------



## Schelmiii (18. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*



rumor schrieb:


> Das wird eher nicht funktionieren.
> Mit nem 10er verlegeabstand und 35 grad Wassertemperatur kommste mit viel viel durchfluss auf 26 grad oberflachentemperatur.
> Wenn das wirklich interessant ist stell ich gerne mal nen link zu was passenderem rein
> Ohne Estrich  dafür mit verbundrohren . Ne Mords Pumpe brauchste dann trotzdem.
> ...


 
26 °C oder doch eher 27°? Oder schlechter, 25°C? Soll ich dir CAD Daten schicken, dass du es mir noch 1/10 Grad genau ausrechnen kannst?
Vielleicht sollte ich meine Idee etwas weiter ausführen.
Die Rohre sollten schon so engmaschig verlegt sein, dass sie sich fast berühren. Und den Estrich hätte ich auch nur dünn oben drauf, dass es halt stabil ist und nicht bröckelt. Eventuell 5 mm.
@jday: Ist ja egal ob Parkett darunter liegt, der Estrich soll ich einen extra Rahmen. Den kannst du von unten mit einer Gummimatte oder so isolieren, das die Wärme nach oben geht.
Wenn jetzt oben eine Fläche von etwa der eines Moras vorhanden ist und das Wasser die Rohre parallel durchströmt, dann wird der Fußwärmer ja langsam aber sicher die Temperatur vom Wasser annehmen.
Die Oberfläche reicht kaum, um die Wärme effektiv über Konvektion abzugeben.
Der Vorteil ist eben, dass die Kunststoffrohre keine Korrosionsprobleme machen und zusammen mit dem Estrich billig und leicht zu verarbeiten sind.
Parallel verlegt, damit die Pumpe keine Leistung braucht.
Fläche eines Moras, weil da normal große Füße gut drauf passen.
Ich denke nicht, dass er sich nen 1qm großen Wärmeübertrager unter den Schreibtisch legt, zumal 60 W nen Witz sind.

Die Deluxversion wäre dann die aus Kupfer, wenn man engmaschig Kupferrohre verwendet (siehe Post #19).
Wenn man da einen Verlegeabstand von wenigen mm anwendet und obendrauf ne Kupferplatte lötet, dann ist die wohl wärmer als die Estrich/Kunststoff Version.


----------



## rumor (18. September 2013)

Ums dir auf 0.1 grad genau zu rechnen Brauch ich mehr als ne CAD Zeichnung 

Dein Vorschlag ist gut, enthält jedoch ein paar Denkfehler und nen leicht diskreditierenden Unterton in Bezug auf meine Posts.
Erstens ist ne Estrich Überdeckung und Abstände von wenigen Millimetern kaum möglich, da brauchste schon puren Zement das das hält. 
Einfaches kunststoffrohr würde ich nur nehmen wenn's wirklich ne kleine Fläche ist.
Paralleles durchströmen ist mit Mords Aufwand verbunden: erstens brauchste n Haufen T-Stücke, 2. musste dann um wenigstens wechselseitig anschließen.
Und so ne Platte kann man bequem auf den Boden legen, schön n bissle laminat drüber und gut ist. Vielleicht noch eine an die Wand? Kein Problem!
Bei derartigen rohrlängen sollte dann in jedem fall Verbundrohr benutzt werden, alleine schon wegen der Diffusionsdichtigkeit und Festigkeit.

Außerdem ne kleine Korrektur: ne Fußbodenheizung erzeugt wenig bis keine Konvektion sondern strahlungswärme. 

Zu guter letzt muss ich mich ernsthaft fragen wo 60 Watt je m² n Witz sind? Für die Oberfläche ist das ganz ordentlich würde ich sagen. Eure Radiatoren (Konvektoren) haben wohl viel viel mehr Oberfläche , wenn ich das gegenrechne steht die "wandheizungvariante" wohl ganz gut da.

Ich Versuch hier nur jemand der in meinen Augen ne ganz geile Idee hat etwas anzubieten das nachweislich funktioniert. Zudem lässt es sich sehr leicht im vorraus ausrechnen was man genau braucht und wie es sich später genau verhalten wird.
Also, nix für ungut.
Gruss


----------



## Schelmiii (18. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Ok, was ist gegen Beton einzuwenden?
Und warum kein Kunststoff?
Paralleles Durchstömen ist natürlich nicht so einfach, da habe ich einen Denkfehler gemacht.
Aber wenn man Rohr mit ID 10mm nimmt, dann ist das auch seriell kein großer Widerstand.

Was an deiner verlinkten Lösung besser sein soll, als an einer engmaschigen Kupferversion vom TE hab ich auch noch nicht kapiert.
Und wenn du mit 35°C Wassertemp fährst, dann kommt doch auch nicht mehr soviel Wärme an, wenn du noch ne Rigipsplatte oder Laminat drüber legst.

Das solche Flächenkühler mit Strahlungswärme arbeiten habe ich nicht gewusst und kann es mir auch schlecht vorstellen, aber ich glaube dir da mal.
Ändert aber nichts dran, dass auf so kleiner Fläche wie bei einem üblichen Fußwärmer die Wärme eher in die Füße über Wärmeleitung geht, als in die Umgebung.

Zu den 60W ja m², die halte ich einfach nicht für erwähnenswert, wenn du das auf die Fläche runterrechnest, die für einen Fußwärmer in Betracht kommen.
Es sein den, man klatscht sich sein ganzes Zimmer voll mit den Roth Teilen, aber da kann man genauso gut nen normalen Radi nehmen, die Wärme bleibt ja im Raum.
(Wäre aber schön leise )

Und jetzt offtopic: Ich habe gelernt, dass die Kühlung über Deckenkühler eher ungeeignet sein soll, deswegen hat die Firma aus deinem Link bei mir erstmal einen eher schlechten Eindruck gemacht.
Stichwort Kondensation und Schimmel.
Und da funktioniert das Ganze dann nicht mehr mit Strahlung.


----------



## rumor (19. September 2013)

Wenn man nur die auflageflache der Füße nimmt wird da niemand glücklich weils aussenrum kalt bleibt. Und einer der menschlichen temperatursensoren sitzt am Knöchel.
Deshalb lieber den Boden und am besten die Wand unterm Schreibtisch auslegen. Dann wird's angenehm warm.
Purer Beton bzw Estrich : beides ist ein Gemisch aus Zement und Zusatzstoffen wie Sand oder Kies. Umso weniger Überdeckung du hast, desto mehr Zementanteil muss drin sein.

Verbundrohre sind Kunststoffrohre mit Aluminiumschicht mittendrin  deshalb diffusionsdicht und recht stabil.

Offtopic: Kühlung ist etwas komplexer weil man Tauwasserpunkte "erahnen" muss. Je nach Temperatur und Luftfeuchte. Die Temperatur kannste dir vorher denken, die Luftfeuchte ist nunja, erfahrungssache. Aber im Normalfall gibt's da keine Probleme solange du die Raumtemperatur nur um 5 grad unterschreitest.
Richtig gemacht ist das ne deine Sache, und Schimmel sollte es nicht geben weil vorher die verbaute sensorik abschaltet.

Edit : und auch da funktionierts mit Strahlung, jedenfalls irgendwie  du kannst ja Physikalisch keine Kälte erzeugen sondern nur Wärme abführen... 
Die Überlegung zur strahlungswärme bei Fußbodenheizung ist folgende : wenn ich den Boden so warm mache das sich eine derartige thermik entwickeln kann das eine Konvektion entsteht, wirble ich allen Staub vom Boden hoch.
Zudem wird's unangenehm warm.
Und die 60 Watt je m² sind eine Angabe inkl. Rigips oder Laminat.
Was daran besser ist ist schnell gesagt : ne ordentliche Lösung, ohne Flickwerk/ gleichmäßige oberflachentemperatur und wärmeabgabe... Und zu guter Letzt meckert niemand weils doof aussieht oder so.

Mit so Sachen schlägste dich in der Meisterausbildung nunmal rum.


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Ok, dann kann man aber gleich nen kleinen Radi nehmen und den mit sehr langsam drehenden Lüftern auf die Füße ausrichten.
Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass deine vorgestellte Version an die Wand unter dem Schreibtisch relativ behagliche Wärme bieten kann, ich schätze aber, dass die Fläche nicht langt, um genug Strahlung zu bieten.

Wieso die Kühlung eher weniger taugt über solche Flächenkühler ist mir jetzt auch noch eingefallen, man kann ja nicht entfeuchten und hat so weniger Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, ins Behaglichkeitsfenster des Menschen zu kommen.
Und wasn Mollier h x Diagramm ist, weiß ich 
Wie die Kühlung mit Strahlung funktionieren soll, bleibt ein Rätsel. Kältestrahlung dann oder 
Die Luft wird sehr wahrscheinlich an der Oberfläche gekühlt, fällt runter und die warme Luft von oben strömt nach. Die Zirkulation daraus bringt dann einen weiteren Kühleffekt => Konvektion


----------



## rumor (20. September 2013)

Nen Heizlüfter wollte der TE aber nicht bauen weils ihm um den viel zu kalten Boden geht. Deshalb die Platten 


Wieder Offtopic :
Die Kühlung funktioniert deshalb über Strahlung weil sie eben nicht über gewollte Konvektion funktioniert. Sie nimmt Wärmestrahlung auf und leitet sie ab.
Ich musste eben ganz laut lachen weil ich fast die selbe argumentationskette vor 5 Jahren zum besten gegeben hab. Fakt ist das es zwar eine luftbewegung gibt, diese aber faktisch zu gering ist um als künstlich herbeigeführte Konvektion zu gelten.
Ich wollte eigentlich nicht zu tief rein ins Thema, aber da bei dir ja Interesse und Grundkenntnisse vorhanden sind folgendes: eine flachenkühlung wird immer in Verbindung mit einer Lüftung und einer ent- bzw befeuchtungsanlage kombiniert werden. Sonst kommt man wie du so schon sagst nicht in das behaglichkeitsgenster. Wenn's dich interessiert geb ich gerne auch noch was zu diesen speziellen Lüftungsanlagen zum besten.
Warum dann keine Klimaanlage ? Ganz einfach : eine flachekühlung ist in Anschaffung und unterhält meist günstiger. Im optimalfall wird das Kühlmedium durch Wärmetauscher im Boden oder eine Sole/Wasser wärmepumpe im sommerbetriebsmodus abgekühlt.
Und versteif dich nicht zu sehr auf die deckenkühlung, meistens isses Fußboden oder Betonkernaktivierung. Ist beides eh angenehmer.


----------



## Nighthunter (20. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*



Laudian schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand in Physik nicht aufgepasst. Die Wasserkühlung gibt exakt soviel Wärme ab, wie von Prozessor und/oder Grafikkarte produziert wird. Du hälst ja deine Füße nicht ins Wasser. Das Problem ist nicht die Temperatur des Wassers. Der PC wird im Idle einfach nicht genug Energie abgeben als dass man das an den Füßen wirklich merkt.


 
Was soll hier heißen in Physik nicht aufgepasst. 
Die Wakü wird nicht exakt soviel Wärme abgeben können wie sie aufnimmt. 
Wenn der PC nur im Idle läuft wird es nichts. Dazu kommen noch Übergangsverluste. Man könnte hier noch diverse dinge aufzählen...

Zum Thema Fußbodenheizung:
Dazu habe ich hier noch was gefunden:
http://www.ikz.de/1996-2005/1996/06/9606057.php


Man könnte den PC auch mit einer Wärmepumpe verbinden. Aber ob sich der Aufwand rentiert...


@rumor
Meisterausbildung zum... Heizungsbau oder ?


----------



## rumor (20. September 2013)

@night :  Anlagenmechaniker SHK, also Sanitär-Heizung-Klima, wobei ich mich mit Klima gerne bedeckt halte, hab nämlich keinen kältemittelschein   Wir "durften" erstmal alles zu Fuß berechnen lernen bevor wir passende Software bekamen. Macht auch Sinn, nur so bekommste alle Zusammenhänge mit.  Ich hab bisher gedacht das ihr Wasserkühler gerne ne Spreizung von 8 grad rum habt, deshalb bin ich gleich auf meine Paneelen gekommen. Die arbeiten auch mit 8 grad und ab ca 31 grad heizmedium mitteltemperatur.  Ist übrigens ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen nem heizsystem o.ä. Und ner Wasserkühlung    Warum Fragst du?  Edit : ne Wärmepumpe wäre dann ja quasi ne kompressorkühlung.... Nur etwas schwächer und kleiner.   Soll sich erstmal wieder der TE melden.

Edit: mir ist da grad was eingefallen: durch ne entkopplung könnte man doch z.b. Im idle alles durch der Fußwärmer schicken und erst bei steigender Last die Pumpen der normalen Radiatoren zuschalten. Gibts da ne Regelung die sowas drauf hat oder wäre das auch wieder Eigenbau?


----------



## Nighthunter (22. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

@rumor
Zentraler Heizungs-und Lüftungsbauer  Allerdings schon länger nicht mehr tätig in diesem Bereich.Mein Vater ist schon mehr als 30 Jahre im Heizungsbau tätig. Mein Bruder ist Meister.


Hatte mich auch vorhin mit meinem Vater darüber unterhalten. Man müsste ja theoretisch den PC unter Dauerlast halten,sonst bringt es ja nicht viel.

Im Anhang sieht man auch wie die Temperatur von meinem PC im Idle ist. Und der Radiator ist nicht gerade warm. Der Radiator selbst hat eine Temperatur von 27,5°C.


----------



## rumor (22. September 2013)

Fürs idle mal nicht schlecht.

Folgende Idee hatte ich bereits angeschnitten, kannst dich mal familiär drüber unterhalten:

Die Wakü wird aufgebaut wie immer, nur anstatt eines Radiators zur Abgabe der Wärme wird eine sogenannte Hydraulische Weiche eingesetzt. Nach dieser weiche werden jeweils durch eine eigene Pumpe der Fußwärmer und der/die Radiatoren angefahren.
Dann könnte man bei geringer und mittlerer Last  hauptsächlich den Fußwärmer laufen lassen, bei mehr Last langsam den radiatorenkreis zuschalten und unter vollast beides laufen lassen.
Das hat den Vorteil das man im Sommer den Fußwärmer garnicht braucht

Merkt man das ich von der Idee angetan bin?

OFFTOPIC:

Als was arbeitest du jetzt, wenn nicht als Anlagenmechaniker?


----------



## Nighthunter (22. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Wenn ich ihn das nächste mal sehe, frage ich ihn.

Wobei man könnte es auch wie im Auto machen, mit kleinen Kreislauf (Nur der Fußwärmer) und großen Kreislauf ( Fußwärmer und Radiator). Wobei man das entweder über Thermostat alá Auto oder über Stellventile mit zwei getrennten Kreisläufe gehen könnte. Wobei letzteres sogar erlaubt das man den Fußwärmer bei Bedarf "zuschaltet"


OFFTOPIC:

Ich bin über eine Leiharbeitsfirma in einer Firma eingesetzt die elektrische Heizungen usw. herstellen. Da arbeite ich als Sandstrahler und Vertrete auch Kollegen beim Wasser-und Stickstoff abdrücken.
ELMESS -Thermosystemtechnik GmbH: Startseite


----------



## rumor (22. September 2013)

Lösung wie im Auto ist schwieriger und schlechter zu regulieren. Machbar isses aber bestimmt.
Anstelle von stellantrieben würde ich zusätzliche Pumpen verwenden zwecks regelbarkeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*



ucap schrieb:


> Lass einfach die schläuche lang genug und leg sie in einer schlaufe das selbst wenn du irgendwas verrutscht noch genug spiel hast


 
/sign.
So mache ich es umgekehrt mit meinen externen Radiatoren wenn ich das Gehäuse nur ein bißchen bewegen will.




rumor schrieb:


> Folgende Idee hatte ich bereits angeschnitten, kannst dich mal familiär drüber unterhalten:
> 
> Die Wakü wird aufgebaut wie immer, nur anstatt eines Radiators zur Abgabe der Wärme wird eine sogenannte Hydraulische Weiche eingesetzt. Nach dieser weiche werden jeweils durch eine eigene Pumpe der Fußwärmer und der/die Radiatoren angefahren.
> Dann könnte man bei geringer und mittlerer Last  hauptsächlich den Fußwärmer laufen lassen, bei mehr Last langsam den radiatorenkreis zuschalten und unter vollast beides laufen lassen.
> Das hat den Vorteil das man im Sommer den Fußwärmer garnicht braucht



Man kann den Fußwärmer einfach vor dem Radiator in den Kreislauf einbinden, so dass er warm wird und der Radiator nachkühlen kann - wenn das Wasser dahinter denn noch zu warm ist. Und im Sommer stellt man den Fußwärmer einfach zur Seite


----------



## Schelmiii (23. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Die Reihenfolge würde ich eher nach optisch schöner und komfortabler Verschlauchung festlegen, denn das Wasser hat ja kaum unterschiedliche Temperaturen im Kreislauf.
Die größte Differenz bei mir gemessen waren 4K, und das waren eher unrealistische Bedingungen.
Aber falls möglich, würde ich das letzt Kelvin natürlich auch ausnutzen wollen.
Bei meiner Wakü sieht es im Moment so aus, dass ich eine Wassertemperatur von 35°C fahre. (2x 420 Slim Radiatoren)
Jetzt wo es kalt ist (20°C Zimmertemperatur) geht das im Idle passiv, im Sommer bei 25°C+ semipassiv mit Stoßlüften der Radilüfter ca. 1mal die Minute.
Wenn der TE weniger Radifläche als ich hat, dann kann er wohl auch mit 35°C Wassertemp fahren, ohne das die Temperatur im Idle unterschritten wird.
Es sei denn, der Fußwärmer stellt sich als sehr guten Wärmeübertrager heraus.

Zwecks Regelbarkeit würde ich einfach ein Aquaero5 nehmen und die Lüfter bei Nichtbedarf komplett ausschalten.
Wenn man ihn dann noch hinsichtlich Konvektion schlecht aufstellt, braucht man da nicht mir extra Pumpe und Weiche arbeiten.
Zumal die Wärme, die der Radi abgibt, sowieso die Luft in der Nähe des PC Users erwärmt, was auch spürbar ist.
Ist ja nicht so, das die dann verloren ist.


----------



## panzer000 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Es hat zwar nichts mit einer Fußbadenheitung zutun aber. ich habe mein rati an der rückwand meines schrankes angebaut und der bläßt die warme luft ca 35 grad beim zocken und 28 grad beim surfen raus. 
und wen ich früh anfang hab mein zimmer 20 biss 21 grad und gegen mitag hab ich angenehme 25 grad drin.

also müsste man einen großen rati auf den boden stellen und müsste ja auch gehen


----------



## Schelmiii (23. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Im Idle verbraucht der PC vermutlich zu wenig, dass noch genug Wärme an den Füßen über die Radibelüftung ankommt.
Dass geht vermutlich nur mit einem Fußwärmer, der auf dem Boden liegt und auf den man die Füße oben drauf stellt.
Und dafür einen teuren Radi zu verwenden, der dafür nicht ausgelegt ist, würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## rumor (23. September 2013)

Es ging ursprünglich darum das der Boden zu kalt ist... Von nem Warmluftgebläse war nie die Rede.  Und selbst ein sehr großer Radiator hat weiterhin den Nachteil das Links und rechts daneben einfach Kalt ist.  Man kann natürlich auch einfach ne Styrodurplatte aufn Boden legen und sich vom Radi anblasen lassen. Das war aber nicht die Frage des TE, der sich irgendwie auch nicht mehr zu Wort meldet 

@Schelmii : meine extra Vorgeschlagene Weiche usw. Hat nen besonderen Hintergrund und zweck. Klare kann man das auch weglassen, aber wenn sowas schon gebaut wird dann doch gleich richtig, oder? Gerade du solltest das doch verstehen wenn ich mir so deine Bilder von der zierlichen wakü anguck  oder sagt man da nicht richtig sondern RICHTIG ? 

Gruss


----------



## Schelmiii (23. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Klar, aber je länger ich nun Maschinenbau studiere, desto mehr achte ich auch auf den Preis, das Preisleistungsverhältnis und die Ausfallsicherheit.
Zumal ich vermute, dass das Trennen des Radiatorkreislaufes im Idle kaum besser ist, als die Abschaltung der Radilüfter.
Das muss man einfach mal testen.
Und von einer hydraulischen Weiche im Wakübereich habe ich noch nicht gehört, weswegen das auch nochmal mehr oder weniger Anpassungsarbeit erfordert.
Aber wenn der TE Geld hat und experimentierfreudig ist, bin ich der letzte der gegen so eine extravagante Lösung was haben könnte, sofern sie einen sinnvollen Vorteil hat


----------



## rumor (24. September 2013)

Vorteil ist einfach die exakte regelbarkeit und Flexibilität die durch mehrere Kreisläufe entsteht.
Und als weiche kannste alles nehmen wo mindestens 4 Anschlüsse dran sind, notfalls ne Flasche oder n ausgleichsbehälter.
Die Lösung wäre genz nebenbei auch frauenfeindlich, da man nix sieht, nix hört und trotzdem warme Füße hat


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Die Frage ist halt, was man da regeln will:
Alles im Kreislauf = maximale Kühlleistung = wärmste Füße (wenn man sie auf die Heizfläche legt - keinen Unterschied, wenn nicht) und geringste Lautstärke
In welchem Szenario sollte man davon abweichen wollen?


----------



## jday (25. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Ich bin natürlich noch da und habe eure Disukussion mitverfolgt, eine Idee die hier vorgtrangen wurde, war quasi eine Wasserweiche, sodass ich die "Heizung" vom Rest trennen kann. Ich würde das ganz banal mit folgenden Teilen lösen: 

L Stück: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - L-Stück - G1/4 aufschraubbar - 2x Außen 1x Innengewinde L-Stück - G1/4 aufschraubbar - 2x Außen 1x Innengewinde 64021
und zusätzlich : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya 2 Wege Kugelhahn G1/4 - gerändelt - Black Nickel Phobya 2 Wege Kugelhahn G1/4 - gerändelt - Black Nickel 68164

So kann ich bei Beidarf den aktuellen Radi von der Heizung trennen und umgekehrt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rumor (25. September 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, was man da regeln will:
> Alles im Kreislauf = maximale Kühlleistung = wärmste Füße (wenn man sie auf die Heizfläche legt - keinen Unterschied, wenn nicht) und geringste Lautstärke
> In welchem Szenario sollte man davon abweichen wollen?



Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz auf was du hinaus willst. Ich beziehe mich eigentlich immer auf meine Vorgeschlagene Lösung. Und da isses schon interessant 2 radiatorenkreisläufe getrennt regeln zu können.
da steh ich jetzt wohl wieder auf nem Feuerwehrschlauch 

@Jday:
Das ist auch möglich, aber deiner Zeichnung nach musste aufpassen: wenn der Radiator keinen ähnlichen Wiederstand hat wie die FBH wird eines von beidem weniger durchflossen.
Wasser nimmt immer den weg des geringsten wiederstandes.
Im Zweifelsfalle einfach irgendwelche regulierventile mit einbauen, damit man hinterher noch nachregeln kann.

Ich weis das die Weichenlösung am aufwendigsten ist, aber sie verspricht einfach die besten Ergebnisse. Auch hinsichtlich Erweiterungen usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Meine Frage war, wieso es bei deiner Lösung interessant wäre, zwei getrennte Kreisläufe zu regeln.


----------



## Schelmiii (25. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Wenn der PC wenig Wärme entwickelt, kann man den Radi wegschalten, so dass genug Wärme beim Fußwärmer ankommt.
Wenn der Radi noch eingebunden ist, kühlt der das Wasser zu schnell runter.
Ich würde aber behaupten, dass es kaum einen Unterschied macht zwischen 2 getrennten Kreisläufen und einem Kreislauf, bei dem der Radi durch komplettes Abschalten der Lüfter lahmgelegt wird (enge Lamellen und konvektionslose Einbaulage begünstigen den Effekt).


----------



## rumor (25. September 2013)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Wenn der PC wenig Wärme entwickelt, kann man den Radi wegschalten, so dass genug Wärme beim Fußwärmer ankommt.
> Wenn der Radi noch eingebunden ist, kühlt der das Wasser zu schnell runter.
> Ich würde aber behaupten, dass es kaum einen Unterschied macht zwischen 2 getrennten Kreisläufen und einem Kreislauf, bei dem der Radi durch komplettes Abschalten der Lüfter lahmgelegt wird (enge Lamellen und konvektionslose Einbaulage begünstigen den Effekt).



So wars gedacht  zudem kann man im Sommer bzw Herbst entscheiden ob und wieviel Wärme am Fuß ankommt. Und natürlich die durchflussmenge und dadurch die Leistung regulieren.

Einfach wegschlagen wäre bestimmt auch ne Idee, könnte mir vorstellen das das funktioniert.

@TE: mal ein ganz anderer Lösungsansatz: haste dir mal ne Styrodurplatte unter den Schreibtisch gelegt? Nicht nur 30X30cm sondern so groß wies halt geht.
Dadurch bleibts Eventuell auch schon warm genug am Fuß


----------



## jday (25. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*



rumor schrieb:


> @TE:  mal ein ganz anderer Lösungsansatz: haste dir mal ne Styrodurplatte  unter den Schreibtisch gelegt? Nicht nur 30X30cm sondern so groß wies  halt geht.
> Dadurch bleibts Eventuell auch schon warm genug am Fuß



Der Wille zum basteln treibt mich an

Ich werde das Ding einfach mal bauen, der experimentelle Forschungstrieb muss befriedigt werden!


----------



## rumor (26. September 2013)

Was genau bauste denn jetzt?


----------



## jday (27. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Ich werde wohl den geposteten Wärmetauscher aus Kupfer bauen, ich versuche Lamellenstruktur reinzubringen und es mit einer Kupferplatte ( Fußablage ) abzudecken.
Die Idee mit der rutschfesten Matte nehme ich auch auf, zusätzlich werden ich das Teil am Schreibtisch fixieren!


----------



## rumor (28. September 2013)

Baus aber nicht zu klein und Leg irgendwas zum Dämmen drunter, Styrodur oder sowas.
Und die wärmeverteilerschicht aus Kupfer kannste problemlos mit laminat oder ähnlichem Abdecken. Dadurch wird's gleichmäßiger.
Lamellen wirste keine brauchen, das wäre wohl Overkill.
Die Verteilschicht braucht möglichst viel auflagefläche auf dem Rohr, nur so bekommste ne ordentliche wärmeabgabe. Einfach drauflegen oder im oberen Bereich anlöten wird nicht allzu gut gehen. Allerdings kann man in Kupfer wenn's ausgeglüht wurde sehr einfach Sicken einarbeiten.
Wichtig ist das möglichst wenig luftposter entstehen, Luft isoliert einfach zu gut.

Viel Spaß beim basteln, Bilder wären cool


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2013)

*AW: Idee Fußheizung Wakü*

Anstatt ein Rohr auf Platten zu löten würde ich bei dieser Fläche versuchen, zwei Platten so miteinander zu verlöten, dass ein Spalt frei bleibt (wahlweise mit Kupferstreifen am Rand, um die Höhe hinzubkekommen, oder man beult die Platten ein bißchen aus, um ein Volumen zu kreeiren oder ...). So hat man automatisch die optimale Flächenabdeckung und weniger Lötarbeiten.


----------

